# Mysql + Eclipse Abfrage erstellen



## Marki99 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,

also von der Welt des Programmierens habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung.
Wir sollen jetzt für Informatik eine Abfrage programmieren mit Mysql und Eclipse. ( bin an der Uni und studiere Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen )

Die Datenbanken sollen in Mysql erstellt werden ( ca. 4 - 7 )
Die Abfrage soll über Eclipse laufen.

Jedoch soll beides so miteinander verknüpft sein, dass eine Veränderung erkannt wird.

z.B. bei einem Autohaus: Verknüpfung zwischenKunden, Produkten, Lieferanten...

Wie gehe ich denn das ganze an? Oder kann man sich das irgendwo erstellen lassen?


----------



## Supeq (26. Oktober 2010)

^^---^^


----------



## Supeq (26. Oktober 2010)

Zunächst brauchst du einen MySQL-Server, dazu installierst du am besten XAMPP.

Danach fehlt dir noch ein Datenbanktreiber (JDBC), den du in Eclipse einbindest.

Jetzt musst du dir nurnoch in der JDBC API (JDBC downloads and specifications) und dem MySQL Handbuch die benötigten Funktionen raussuchen und umsetzen.

Allerdings find ichs schon krass dass ihr mal "nebenbei" ne Datenbank programmieren sollt, ich hatte dazu im Wirtschaftsinformatikstudium 2 Semester lang Vorlesungen zu dem Thema, wobei wir davor schon Programmier-Vorlesungen hatten.

Ohne Vorkenntnisse wird das nicht ganz so einfach, aber ich wünsch dir viel Glück^^


----------



## Marki99 (26. Oktober 2010)

Also die Anwendungen sind schon alle vorinstalliert. Gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche Handbücher auf deutsch?


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Oktober 2010)

MySQL-Referenzhandbuch:
MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch

Eclipse Tutorial:
Eclipse - Workshop - Schulung - Tutorial - Howto - Einführung

Entwickeln einer Datenbank (Vorgehensweise etc.):
Datenbanken entwickeln

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum alle denken, das Erstellen einer Datenbank sei  schwer. Aber vielleicht hab ich das auch "zu oft" gemacht. 
Das eigentliche Erstellen in MySQL ist relativ simpel, das schwierige  ist eher, sich vor dem Erstellen gedanken über die Struktur etc. zu  machen. 
Sieh dir daher ruhig mal den 3. Link an. Erspart dir später nämlich viel Zeit. 

Eclipse kenne ich allerdings nicht, das Tutorial sah beim Überfliegen  aber brauchbar aus.


----------



## Supeq (26. Oktober 2010)

Das MySQL Handbuch gibts auf deutsch, besonders der Abschnitt "JDBC" sollte für dich interessant sein^^


----------



## Marki99 (26. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Infos!


----------

